# Another one gone - Prince



## Bonzo (Apr 21, 2016)

Just heard singer prince  found dead in america
after a short illness


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow - that's something. I thought he was a pretty young guy.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 21, 2016)

Another great one gone  

R.I.P.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2016)

He was only 57.  Flu like symptoms?  RIP.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2016)

I didn't realize he was even that old .. though it is a young age to pass away. Shocked.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 21, 2016)

This is shocking.
R.I.P


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 21, 2016)

It's said that celebrity deaths come in threes. This week we also lost Everybody Love Raymond actress Doris Roberts at 90 and female wrestling star Chyna.

I wonder if the loss of one of Princes first back up singers Vanity over the last year had an affect on him as well.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 21, 2016)

*Did Anybody Start a Thread About Prince Yet?*

If they have you can delete this. But Prince is dead at 57, I'm still getting over Bowie jeez...I suppose you have to be in your fifties, sixties, to know him. I saw him at a club many years ago. He wasn't performing, just hanging out with a bunch of gorilla sized body guards. Nobody was allowed near, but everyone knew he was in the house. Handsome guy and talented performer RIP








and my favorite


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 21, 2016)

Can't say I was a true fan, but definitely appreciated his guitar work and showmanship.  I still remember watching him perform on TV as we crossed into the new century on 1/1/2000.  Awesome performer who will be missed for sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2016)

Rest peacefully Prince.  http://www.80svideos.tv/play.php?vid=162


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2016)

Too bad for him and his fans.  RIP

I was never much impressed.  He was like some others like Bowie, Jackson etc.; Too many uniforms, ruffles and mascara and girly looking.

I never saw Sinatra or Dean Martin etc. looking nothing but MANLY.

Prince's music was very close to rap and that's far from actual singing.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 21, 2016)

I remember him. RIP, Prince.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang I realize how young or old I am. Best buddy had Prince's hair-do's through the ages.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 21, 2016)

Not a fan personally, but I could appreciate his immense talant, and impact on the music world.  RIP Prince.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 21, 2016)

I feel that with Prince, Lou Reed, Bowie...when you get over 50 a health concern can go bad ever so quickly. And Iggy is still very much alive and still posing nude. Philly where's your input here????


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2016)

Drugs starting to look like a contributing factor with his plane being diverted for emergency treatment from a overdose.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/news...-details-released/ar-BBs66Pk?ocid=ansmsnent11

Another unconfirmed rumor saying a combination of drugs and cold medicine for his "flu" could be a factor as well. Still think the death of his ex Vanity depressed and affected him greatly.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 22, 2016)

I can't understand the air time this death is getting.  It's been on every TV channel for the last 24 hours.

One would think that the Pope had died.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I can't understand the air time this death is getting.  It's been on every TV channel for the last 24 hours.
> 
> One would think that the Pope had died.



Better than the nonstop Trump coverage.  

I liked a few of his songs but wasn't a huge fan.  His earlier music was not rap or hip hop, or I wouldn't have liked any of it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I can't understand the air time this death is getting.  It's been on every TV channel for the last 24 hours.
> 
> One would think that the Pope had died.



Yep, I was at saturation by last night. He was a very popular singer I get that. He was different but I don't think he was in the same class as some of artists from the 50s and 60s. But since many in the mainstream media are at the age that he would've very popular during their youth. Now were about to get a second round with the drug angle-after that the story will be done-fast.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 22, 2016)

I guess it's like future generations dismissing Sinatra as a toupee wearing has been. Elvis as fat and drug addled. Even Brother Michael got a bit weird there. Oh yow, I can put myself under complete anesthesia for a good night's sleep. But Prince wasn't there...just a nice guy and incredibly talented musician.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 29, 2016)

As many suspected drug overdose probably cause of Prince's death.

http://www.eonline.com/news/760749/prince-s-death-being-investigated-as-a-possible-overdose

Search warrant sealed, fear that too many others might be involved and their names will become public.

http://bilbaoya.com/2016/04/29/judge-seals-search-warrant-in-prince-case.html


----------

